# How long to be eligible for testing?



## joehkd (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

I have a question regarding how long a student should stay at his current rank as a Hapkido Black Belt to be eligible to test for his next Dan. What is the timing for each Dan level? Understanding that he is a good practitioner and a good teacher at his Hapkido School.



Thank you for any feedback.

Joe

 :uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 11, 2005)

I would think this depends on his/her teacher's requirements for the next dan rank in question.


----------



## glad2bhere (Jan 11, 2005)

Rank + One Year. 

Example: A 1st Dan working towards 2nd Dan = 2+1 or 3 years.
             A 2ndDan working towards 3rd Dan = 3+1 or 4 years.
             A 3rd Dan working towards 4th Dan = 4+1 or 5 years.
             A 4th Dan working towards 5th Dan = 5+1 or 6 years. etc etc etc 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Kumbajah (Jan 11, 2005)

We generally adhere to the whatever dan = that many years
1st to 2nd = 2 years
2nd to 3rd = 3 years etc
Some take more  - very few less. 

Brian


----------



## joehkd (Jan 12, 2005)

Hello,
I will like to thank all of you replies. It has been good help.

Thank you. 

I did not wanted to be disrespectful by asking this question. I truly trust my Master and I know when ever he decides to test me I will give my 100%. 

Is that I come from a instructor that thought traditional Hapkido but was not affiliated to any organization and when he decided that he did not wanted to teach any more, I decided to seek an organization that could take me under their wing to continue my training and Im really happy with them. 

Is that I been a black belt for 4 years and I'm a active instructor at my community, but I have not been promoted to my next level maybe I'm still under probation. But I have not heard about a date for a promotion test. And this has me anxious. Not because I need another bar on my belt, because I know that is the knowledge of the art and how I can demostrait on the mat that counts. But it will help to attract people that are looking for an instructor with a Certificate on the wall to train under.

I'm sorry if this sounded disrespectful.

Best wishes.

Joe :asian:


----------



## glad2bhere (Jan 13, 2005)

Dear Joe: 

Its not disrespectful to take care of yourself. You have goals, no doubt, that you want to fullfill in your MA career. The trick is not to allow some particular facet of your progress control the whole process. Admittedly rank and standing have become important aspects of MA growth. Traditionally these things were not even existent in Korean Martial Science and are a relatively new institution introduced from Japan. I think its a good thing that you see the worth of progressing through these ranks and to do so with Integrity. I would also counsel you to keep it in proportion and maintain a healthy perspective about it. One of the good things about a Net like this is that you have the chance to bounce these ideas off of others and help yourself keep things framed intelligently. I, for my part, encourage you to keep it up. We need more people who, if rank is an important thing to them, that they attain it correctly and responsibly. FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## kwanjang (Jan 13, 2005)

Kumbajah said:
			
		

> We generally adhere to the whatever dan = that many years
> 1st to 2nd = 2 years
> 2nd to 3rd = 3 years etc
> Some take more  - very few less.
> ...



I generally use this system as well; however, children may take MUCH longer.  Problem with this system is now I am getting a bit older and need to prepare the next leader.  My Aussie friend Geoff pointed out that I would not likely live long enough to stick to this system to get anyone ranked high enough


----------



## glad2bhere (Jan 13, 2005)

Dear Rudy: 

I'm in the same boat, but I think there is a bright spot. If, as mentor for your organization, you have instilled the proper values, and cultivated a small group of candidates as leaders, my sense is that one of those folks will gradually come to the fore. Yes, having the rank may be a really nice thing, but having someone to not just shepard your sheep, but manage the sheep ranch I'd think would be the greater satisfaction. I have met a few of your shepards as well as your sheep and you have a lot of great material in both cases. If I have my own grades figured at all correctly, I will probably make it to just about 7th and thats where things will stop. The trick is to have people who will carry the traditions forward and thats where you have the real advantage over a lot of folks. Many people don't have someone to pick-up the torch, and many more really couldn't care less as long as they have made their $$.  FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------

